# Köderfischsenke



## lukas1995 (22. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
weiß einer von euch, wie man eine Köderfischsenke benutzt?
Zum Beispiel diese:http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...ENKE&cName=KescherGaffsNetze-Koederfischsenke

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!

Gruß
Lukas1995


----------



## Phenom96 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Köderfischsenke*

senke rein, futter rauf, kutz warten und hochziehen xD


----------



## Allex (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Köderfischsenke*

Jo, so macht man das, wobei ich schon einige Minuten mit dem Rausziehen warten würde.


----------



## lukas1995 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Köderfischsenke*

Taucht die senke von selber oder muss man nachhelfen?
und braucht man zum rausziehen ein senkstab oder reicht ein stück schnur?
Denn die oben verlinkte senke hat nur eine öse!


----------



## Torsten (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Köderfischsenke*

Ich selber habe an mein Senknetz reflecktierende Knöpfe angeneht, das zieht die Köderfische an, dann brauchst du nicht Anfüttern #6

MfG Torsten


----------



## Tommi-Engel (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Köderfischsenke*



lukas1995 schrieb:


> Taucht die senke von selber oder muss man nachhelfen?
> und braucht man zum rausziehen ein senkstab oder reicht ein stück schnur?
> Denn die oben verlinkte senke hat nur eine öse!


 
Vom Ufer aus ist ein Senkstock immer vom Vorteil.




Torsten schrieb:


> Ich selber habe an mein Senknetz reflecktierende Knöpfe angeneht, das zieht die Köderfische an, dann brauchst du nicht Anfüttern #6


 
Aber nur Barsche....


----------



## Allex (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Köderfischsenke*



lukas1995 schrieb:


> Taucht die senke von selber oder muss man nachhelfen?!



Das merkst du dann schon! :q
Evtl. brauchst du eben noch einen Stein zum beschweren.

MfG


----------



## Dunraven (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Köderfischsenke*

Also Du brauchst einen Stock (zumindest vom Ufer aus) und ein Stück Schnur das so lang ist wie der Stock. Die Senke bindest Du an die Schnur, das andere Ende an den Stock (sollte stabil sein denn auch ein Besenstiel bricht mit der Zeit). Du schwingst die Senke ein wenig und läßt sie ca. unter dem Ende des Stocks ins Wasser. Durch das Metallgestänge geht sie unter. Dann zählst Du von 21 bis 30 und hebst sie wieder an. Ds machst Du so lange bis Du genug Köfis hast, was natürlich vom Gewässer abhängig ist. Bei mir kann ich so in 10 Minuten schon mal 80 Stück bekommen, oder es sind beim nächsten Mal nur 20.

Bei Gewässern wo es nicht so leicht ist kannst Du auch länger warten und mit Anfutter arbeiten, aber ich suche mir eher Gewässer wo die 10 Sekunden reichen. Das einzige Problem was ich dann ab und an habe sind Beifänge wie Schleien, Karpfen oder Hechte auf der Senke. Das sind aber eher die kleinen und oft spürst Du nur das da was drauf ist und weg ist es.

Ach ja, meine Senken haben so um die 6 Euro gekostet, die aus Deinem link ist schon recht teuer. Musst Du selber wissen ob es so eine sein muss oder ob es nicht die einfache auch tut. und beachte das viele Vereine die Größe auf 1x1m beschränken (bzw. andere Größen).


----------



## lukas1995 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Köderfischsenke*

Was ist denn mit dieser, die für 7,99
http://www.shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p1722_Koederfischsenke.html


----------



## Dunraven (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Köderfischsenke*

Ich finde die sieht super aus. Gerade weil diese Seiten verhindern das Fische runterfallen. Das Problem habe ich ab und an bei den ganz einfachen (wobei es dank der Masse nichts macht, aber wenn nur wenige Fische drauf gehen ist das ärgerlich).

Ach ja bei meinen billig Senken war bisher immer das Netz zuerst kaputt. Das nur als Hinweis weil die teurere stabiler ausieht. Aber das Netz ist es eben was sich gerne mal am Grund oder Ufer irgendwo verhakt und in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird. Daher ist es eben meist schneller auf als eine günstiges Gestänge. Und zumindest hier sind die Netze fast bzw. teils teurer als eine komplette einfache Senke. Von daher wird meist komplett gewechselt.


----------



## Mikesch (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Köderfischsenke*

Hi,

achte darauf, dass die Streben "stabil" und aus Stahl (kein Alu) sind.
Habe schon verzweifelte Kollegen getroffen, bei denen das Gestänge nach der ersten Benutzung nicht mehr brauchbar war.


----------



## snofla (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Köderfischsenke*

wenns um Stellen geht wo du gut senken kannst ...............Brückenpfeiler Krautbänke (davor) Seerosenfelder

kannst dir die Senke auch umfunktionieren indem du VA Draht mit an die Öse bindest und unten ne Kneul aus VA Draht machst (ähnlich wie ne Futterkorb)...in das Kneul drückst du dann das Futter....hat den Vorteil das du weniger Futter brauchst


----------

